# Next season in the eyes of a Mavs fan



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

As a Mavs fan I know that the Mavs really just let that title slip away from them. I know that like in 2003 the following year was difficult. In the NBA there are really no guarantees that your team will be back in the finals. Looking at the West next year the Suns should be stronger than ever with the return of Amare one concern would be the aging of Steve Nash. I would also look for the Spurs to be back should be interesting with them to see what happens. Look for Houston to possibly give some people some fits and watch out for the La Clippers. 

The Mavs are going to continue to get better under Avery I really think the Mavs should hit the free agent market and go get a type of James Posey player that can play defense and score the ball a bit. Possibly look at finding a decent backup Pf and another shooter because in crunch time our 3 % was really down. I feel that Howard should be an all star next season and of course Dirk will be. Harris should be up and coming, if he can avoid injuries. I am wondering if Marquis Daniels can get healthy if he could possibly push for more time. Jerry Stackhouse's age concerns me he is getting on up there. Center rotation could possibly improve I mean maybe possibly thinking of moving dampier I don't know just a thought.

Next year should be fun and exciting I feel like I will at least pick the Mavs to make it back to the West finals. You have to still be excited about the future and I am wondering do the Mavs get a first round pick this year, possibly the Mavs could find another steal like who they found in Josh Howard.


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

Mavs should win the division(Sprus are getting OLD) and reach conference finals. I'd think them to reach Finals again.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I think they will


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

mavsmania41 said:


> As a Mavs fan I know that the Mavs really just let that title slip away from them. I know that like in 2003 the following year was difficult. In the NBA there are really no guarantees that your team will be back in the finals. Looking at the West next year the Suns should be stronger than ever with the return of Amare one concern would be the aging of Steve Nash. I would also look for the Spurs to be back should be interesting with them to see what happens. Look for Houston to possibly give some people some fits and watch out for the La Clippers.
> 
> The Mavs are going to continue to get better under Avery I really think the Mavs should hit the free agent market and go get a type of James Posey player that can play defense and score the ball a bit. Possibly look at finding a decent backup Pf and another shooter because in crunch time our 3 % was really down. I feel that Howard should be an all star next season and of course Dirk will be. Harris should be up and coming, if he can avoid injuries. I am wondering if Marquis Daniels can get healthy if he could possibly push for more time. Jerry Stackhouse's age concerns me he is getting on up there. Center rotation could possibly improve I mean maybe possibly thinking of moving dampier I don't know just a thought.
> 
> Next year should be fun and exciting I feel like I will at least pick the Mavs to make it back to the West finals. You have to still be excited about the future and I am wondering do the Mavs get a first round pick this year, possibly the Mavs could find another steal like who they found in Josh Howard.


Hopefully the Suns will draft Kyle Lowry or Rajon Rondo or Jordan Farmer with their #21st pick, and then a big man with the #27. It'd be great for the team to have a guy off the bench that does the things that Nash cannot do (hard nosed defense). Nash could also cut his minutes to 32-34 per game. His age isn't affecting him, unless you ask the guy to play 40+ per game. We saw what that did to Nash in this year's playoffs. Plus, I think they might be trading Barbosa after next year, since they would choose Diaw over him and can't afford them both. So they need a backup PG in case that happens. Sorry to hijack the thread, back to Mavs stuff!


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I think we'll get far again, but it will be 5 times harder.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

The Future7 said:


> I think we'll get far again, but it will be 5 times harder.


 5 times harder and 5 times sweeter


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Hopefully the Suns will draft Kyle Lowry or Rajon Rondo or Jordan Farmer with their #21st pick, and then a big man with the #27. It'd be great for the team to have a guy off the bench that does the things that Nash cannot do (hard nosed defense). Nash could also cut his minutes to 32-34 per game. His age isn't affecting him, unless you ask the guy to play 40+ per game. We saw what that did to Nash in this year's playoffs. Plus, I think they might be trading Barbosa after next year, since they would choose Diaw over him and can't afford them both. So they need a backup PG in case that happens. Sorry to hijack the thread, back to Mavs stuff!


How about Stackhouse & KVH & Damp for Diaw.

3 for 1 deal. Dallas takes out the trash and get Diaw.

You think Suns might go for it? LOL...

On second thought, Stack and KVH fit in Sun's system quite well because they all shoot-first, but Stack has been turning in these ugly ugly ugly dunks that bounces off the back of the rim...


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> How about Stackhouse & KVH & Damp for Diaw.
> 
> 3 for 1 deal. Dallas takes out the trash and get Diaw.
> 
> ...


Anything to get KVH! I would probably torture myself with razor blades if we got Stackhouse and KVH. :biggrin: KVH would represent everything that is wrong with the Suns, for the same reason I don't want them to resign Tim Thomas. We have the scoring, we need players who aren't soft. Stack would be the same player on every team, he's too old to change now. He can save your butt when you really need him, or he can shoot you out of the game. He'll always be a 40%-42% shooter because he's very streaky and inconsistent. And fans of the team will always point the finger at him when they lose because he is a volume shooter, and then praise him the next game because he hit the shots at the end. 

I'd like Dampier, but unfortunately we don't have moneybags for an owner.  Diaw would be amazing alongside Nowitzki and Terry though, he's the perfect small ball player. He holds his ground enough to defend as a center, but he can score on just about anyone. Too small, he posts up...too big, he drives right by. :cheers:


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Phoenix is going to be a monster next year. Don't mind me saying but I think they'll run away with the West next season.


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

But they'll have some work to do in the offseason. Isn't Marion a FA


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Anything to get KVH! I would probably torture myself with razor blades if we got Stackhouse and KVH. :biggrin: KVH would represent everything that is wrong with the Suns, for the same reason I don't want them to resign Tim Thomas. We have the scoring, we need players who aren't soft. Stack would be the same player on every team, he's too old to change now. He can save your butt when you really need him, or he can shoot you out of the game. He'll always be a 40%-42% shooter because he's very streaky and inconsistent. And fans of the team will always point the finger at him when they lose because he is a volume shooter, and then praise him the next game because he hit the shots at the end.
> 
> I'd like Dampier, but unfortunately we don't have moneybags for an owner.  Diaw would be amazing alongside Nowitzki and Terry though, he's the perfect small ball player. He holds his ground enough to defend as a center, but he can score on just about anyone. Too small, he posts up...too big, he drives right by. :cheers:


Couldn't have said it better.

How much would Tim Thomas ask for? Most people here in Dallas hated him for blowing his fingers and blowing kisses, but I actually enjoyed it. That brought "street ball" to NBA.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Couldn't have said it better.
> 
> How much would Tim Thomas ask for? Most people here in Dallas hated him for blowing his fingers and blowing kisses, but I actually enjoyed it. That brought "street ball" to NBA.


I loved it too, as long as they back it up on the court...hehe. Then Pat Burke tried it and...just...no. :biggrin: 

Tim has said he wants to be in Phoenix, but he won't deny that he'll look to get the best deal possible. I'm thinking that'll be the full MLE. He might actually be worth that for some teams that would need a sixth man that can score, rebound when motivated, but never play defense. But the Suns are going to be stacked with Amare, Kurt, Diaw, Marion and maybe a draft pick...so it's hard to say he's worth the full MLE to us when he's only going to get 20 min per game.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

da1nonly said:


> But they'll have some work to do in the offseason. Isn't Marion a FA



not for another 3 yrs


congrats on a good season Mavs fans. I know it didn't turn out the way you wanted it to though. You guys will be right up there with the best next year. Your young players gained experience and should be better for it.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> not for another 3 yrs
> 
> 
> congrats on a good season Mavs fans. I know it didn't turn out the way you wanted it to though. You guys will be right up there with the best next year. Your young players gained experience and should be better for it.


Thanks.

...and Amare will be back for you guys! Next season will definitely be interesting.


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

Dissonance19 said:


> not for another 3 yrs
> 
> 
> congrats on a good season Mavs fans. I know it didn't turn out the way you wanted it to though. You guys will be right up there with the best next year. Your young players gained experience and should be better for it.


Oops, only 3 yrs off.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Well, we are right back where we started, like I said before the playoffs. If we dont win, no matter what weve proven all season, the soft label will return. And lo and behold thats all Ive been reading. Oh yea, and Dirk chokes in the playoffs too. Funny how everyone waited till the Heat won to revery back to that bs.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Well anyone who hasn't watched Mavs basketball till this series would certainly believe all those labels to be true...

BTW, how ironic is it that it was the Mavs' offense that was ultimately their downfall?


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

1337 said:


> Well anyone who hasn't watched Mavs basketball till this series would certainly believe all those labels to be true...
> 
> BTW, how ironic is it that it was the Mavs' offense that was ultimately their downfall?


that wasnt our offence, that was nowhere near our offence. We dont jack up 18 3 pt shots a game anymore, but we did in the finals. We get to the paint, we score, we dont sit around the perimeter and play olay defence. Thats what we did in the finals though.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

VeN said:


> Well, we are right back where we started, like I said before the playoffs. If we dont win, no matter what weve proven all season, the soft label will return. And lo and behold thats all Ive been reading. Oh yea, and Dirk chokes in the playoffs too. Funny how everyone waited till the Heat won to revery back to that bs.


It's only logical that they would wait until Dirk choked to say that Dirk chokes in the playoffs. He was showing he was the man, but then with it all on the line, he choked. That isn't my idea of what happened, I'm only speaking from their point of view. One is not a choker until one has choked.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Hopefully the Suns will draft Kyle Lowry or Rajon Rondo or Jordan Farmer with their #21st pick, and then a big man with the #27. It'd be great for the team to have a guy off the bench that does the things that Nash cannot do (hard nosed defense). Nash could also cut his minutes to 32-34 per game. His age isn't affecting him, unless you ask the guy to play 40+ per game. We saw what that did to Nash in this year's playoffs. Plus, I think they might be trading Barbosa after next year, since they would choose Diaw over him and can't afford them both. So they need a backup PG in case that happens. Sorry to hijack the thread, back to Mavs stuff!


"Sorry to hijack the thread, back to Mavs stuff!" 
Don't say that, i love to see fans from other teams come to the Mavericks forum and talk about basketball, keeps me interested. Steve Nash is getting old, and not just his age but also his back injury will affect him next year, that's only my opinion though. I think the Suns need a big center 7'0 or taller, and make Amare play PF then stop playing the run and gun game. I'm not saying they shouldn't run, but they need to focus more on defending and rebounding the ball. Anyway, i think next year will be all about the Suns and the Mavericks in the west and oops the Spurs.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

t1no said:


> "Sorry to hijack the thread, back to Mavs stuff!"
> Don't say that, i love to see fans from other teams come to the Mavericks forum and talk about basketball, keeps me interested. Steve Nash is getting old, and not just his age but also his back injury will affect him next year, that's only my opinion though. I think the Suns need a big center 7'0 or taller, and make Amare play PF then stop playing the run and gun game. I'm not saying they shouldn't run, but they need to focus more on defending and rebounding the ball. Anyway, i think next year will be all about the Suns and the Mavericks in the west and oops the Spurs.



Nash has had that injury for years now, including last year. It's not even really an injury, more of a chronic back problem. When his minutes are regulated, his injury doesn't show its symptoms. The soreness was due to minutes played and the fact that he was getting worn out every game by people that posted him up all game long. The strategy worked, they tired him out on offense by making him play defense quite a bit. Plus, he often had to exert a tremendous amount of energy trying to create offense out of nothing. Next year, if they have a PG, I'm bettin' his back will be just fine.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Nash has had that injury for years now, including last year. It's not even really an injury, more of a chronic back problem. When his minutes are regulated, his injury doesn't show its symptoms. The soreness was due to minutes played and the fact that he was getting worn out every game by people that posted him up all game long. The strategy worked, they tired him out on offense by making him play defense quite a bit. Plus, he often had to exert a tremendous amount of energy trying to create offense out of nothing. Next year, if they have a PG, I'm bettin' his back will be just fine.


I agree but his age will only make the injury worst.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I dont really see the Suns contenders unless Amare is 100% better which probably wont happen


----------

